# uninstalling Fink?



## ruhtranayr (Nov 5, 2001)

hey, everyone.

i want to uninstall fink and start over.  i cant seem to get anything working.  i believe you would remove the /sw dir, but what else?  i am using 10.1 in case that matters.  

thanks,
rda


----------



## scruffy (Nov 5, 2001)

There was, I believe some line they wanted you to add to your .login file, possibly it was .tcshrc...  Anyway, check the docs.

If you wanted to be really thorough, you could delete that line too.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Nov 5, 2001)

To remove Fink, throw get rid of the /sw folder. If you installed XFree86 through Fink also, you'll need throw away /etc/X11, /Applications/XDarwin.app, and /usr/X11R6. Unless you're planning on installing Fink somewhere other than /sw this time, there's not much need to remove that line. You'll get an error every time you open up the Terminal, but it is harmless.


----------



## adambyte (Sep 29, 2002)

So, I get this error, which I think you were referring to... "/sw/bin/init.csh: No such file or directory." And although it may be harmless, it's somewhat annoying. How does one remove it? Take out a line of text in some text file somewhere?


----------



## genghiscohen (Sep 30, 2002)

In the Terminal, type:
pico .cshrc
That will bring you to a screen that (probably) will have only one line:
source /sw/bin/init.csh
"Comment out" this line by putting the # character at the start of it.  That makes the system ignore the line. Type control-o to "write out" the change, and then control-x to exit pico.


----------



## adambyte (Sep 30, 2002)

Huzzah! Thanks!


----------

